# HS 928 Rejet Question



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

I’ve got a 2011 HS 928 with a HS928K1WA engine. Original jet size is an 085. I’d like to rejet to an 090. Does anyone know the correct Honda part number for this? I suspect it’s 99101-ZH80900. I’ve read through the massive rejet posting but can’t seem to find a posting with the answer. I’ve already rejected my HSS1332 from a 102 to a 108 and it runs great. I think the HS928 could use some help.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks. It’s my first post but I love this forum and have been following it for about 2 years. It’s a great resource for anyone owning a Honda snowblower!


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@NHbem

hey and welcome

I had a quick look and it seems you have the correct part number for a 90 main jet

https://www.boats.net/product/honda/99101-ZH8-0900


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

I checked the boats.net link that you indicated, but I didn’t see an HS928 K1, maybe I missed it. Also I noticed that most of the snowblower serial numbers start with SZAK whereas my blower S/N starts with SAVJ. Is there any significance to that or I am just overthinking it. Also I plan to order both and 90 and a 92. Thanks.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You want #92 for the HS828 and HS928, honda part is https://www.boats.net/product/honda/99101-ZF5-0920

Both the HS828 and HS928 are unstoppable with the above jet.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok so what’s the difference between a 99101-ZH8-0920 and 99101-ZF5-0920?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The ZF5 one is recommended/stock part for HS828 carbs, the ZH8 one is recommended/stock part number for earlier serial run of HS928, same jet though, either one will fit the GX270 carb.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok. Great, I understand now. Thanks for everyone’s help.


----------



## snowhog (Nov 24, 2013)

Approximately what year of production did they stop using the 92 jet as stock?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

snowhog said:


> Approximately what year of production did they stop using the 92 jet as stock?


 It was the K1 revision to the HS928 where the jets were changed to the leaner, CARB compliant sizes:

GX240 HS828K0 (1991-1998)
GX270 HS928K0 (1998-2011)
High Elevation 99101-ZH8-0880 JET, MAIN (#88) 
Mid Elevation 99101-ZH8-0900 JET, MAIN (#90) 
Low Elevation 99101-ZH8-0920 JET, MAIN (#92) 

GX270 HS928K1 (2011-2015)
High Elevation 99101-ZH8-0800 JET, MAIN (#80) 
 Mid Elevation 99101-ZH8-0820 JET, MAIN (#82) 
 Low Elevation 99101-ZH8-0850 JET, MAIN (#85)


----------

